# Camp knife



## NYWoodturner (Nov 20, 2016)

This is the finished knife for Mark @dbroswoods from auction #16.
The steel is CPMS35VN. HRC 59.5. Overall length is 13.25. 3/16 thick at the spine. The handle is Mesquite. Handle finish is Tru-Oil.

Mark - I will get it in the mail tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DKMD (Nov 20, 2016)

Let's reopen the bidding on this baby!

That's a gorgeous knife, Scott!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2016)

Holy Moly! The list of folks on here I'd love to buy a knife from just keeps getting longer!


----------



## Molokai (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks great, can't wait to get mine.
Like the bison leather in sheath.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 20, 2016)

Beautiful Scott it just keeps looking better every time you post pic. Like I said before I think I'm the luckiest bidder in the auction.
@NYWoodturner

Scott it apears that your attention to detail is very great. Looking forward to getting the knife,like I've said before you don't have to be in any hurry to ship.

Thanks from down deep Mark.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 21, 2016)

That is first class Scott. I really like everything about it, from blade shape to the mesguete handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 21, 2016)

Scott, that is an impressive piece of steel! I love the lines in that one! The mesquite sure sets it up on another level.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

